# Skillet Roasted Spatchcocked Lemon Pepper Chicken and Potatoes



## Vermin999 (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually lemon/lime pepper chicken. Someone gave us a bunch of lime so I'm trying to use them up. 

Seasoned the bottom of the chicken with some lemon pepper seasoning. Skin side down in a preheated skillet




After a good sear flipped the chicken cut side down  




Moved the chicken indirect  and seasoned the chicken with some more lemon pepper seasoning, added black  pepper and the juice from 3 limes. I cut the legs off so they would fit  into the pan also




 I added about a half cup chicken broth, maybe a TBS of lard, some black pepper and the juice of one lime in a smaller skillet. Threw in some potato sedges and simmered them tossing occasionally until the chicken broth evaporated. Just before I took them off the grill I hit them with some lemon pepper seasoning also. Pic is a bit blurry but its the best on I took.




California Style veggies in the wok not seasoned with lemon pepper, used Cajun seasoning instead.




Had leftover stuff from the gyros we had the other night so used that to make a pita sandwich with the chicken. Potatoes turned out great too, thanks for lookin!


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure about those first couple of pictures, but the last four are great, as always looking great V!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd eat that!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2013)

Yum yum. Next time put it skin side down and dont move it till its done. You will thank me in the morning...dont spill the juice which happen to accumulate itself on the lung side..or it could cause problemos Jouston.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lookin good John.


----------

